# sirloin of beef chasseur



## davyp26uk (Feb 1, 2008)

This is an old fashioned dish from the 70s but I love it. Does anyone have a good recipe and cooking method?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

LOL! Welcome to cheftalk. There's a great thread here:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/food-...tml#post202175


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

That's tough. The key to a good sauce Chausser is the demi glace. This is not something you can find everywhere and it is very labor intensive to make. If you can make the demi, then the rest is relatively easy, although I would recommend switching from a sirloin roast to tenderloin tips. Send me a PM and I can walk you through it.


----------

